# Solved: surprise.exe



## Cora (Sep 12, 2003)

Just a heads up to let people know there is a new virus going around that instructs you to click on a link and downloads a file called surprise.exe. According to this website http://tools.cisco.com/security/center/viewAlert.x?alertId=17965 it is malware.

What's interesting is it was sent by a man I was engaged to 4 years ago and no longer speak to. He was unaware his computer was automatically sending e-mails to everyone on his address list when I spoke to him. That is how the virus spreads itself. And it is especially deceptive because it is being sent by someone you know and may trust.

I just wanted to FYI people!


----------

